# Smoke Hollow Propane smoker



## ribrat (Dec 24, 2013)

The Wife gave me my Christmas present early. She Got Me a Smoke Hollow PS4400 propane smoker. i was looking for some input on simple mods to make it a better unit? Im thinkin at least a door seal gasket. Also wondering if there is any seasoning method better then others? any input is welcome. This is the first smoker ive owned. looking forward to all the great food i can pump out of it. Thanks.


----------



## wolfman1955 (Dec 26, 2013)

I to have the Smoke Hollow PS4400 propane smoker. Realy haven't done any mods to it yet. The only thing i have done to mine is instead of the factory covers for the wood trays I use aluminium foil and small chunks mixed in with chips. I use only 1 wood tray at a time and turn that burner down to low after getting it smoking. Then I use the other burner for heat regulation. When I first got it I found out that the wood would flare up into flames because of to much air. The foil also slows the wood burn down to get that thin blue smoke everyone loves. Other than that don't trust the factory thermometer mine reads about 25 deg. higher than my maveric 732.
I just seasoned mine according to manufactures suggestions.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Dec 26, 2013)

I ditched the wood trays, chips and chunks and picked up a pair of 12 inch A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER's.    Best move ever  in my book.  No more flare ups.   No more having to refill wood trays every 20/30 mins.


----------



## wolfman1955 (Dec 26, 2013)

One tray when foiled over low fire burner lasts about 3 hours in mine. Got an AMSNP ordered for cold smokeing can't wait to try it.


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 4, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> I ditched the wood trays, chips and chunks and picked up a pair of 12 inch A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER's.    Best move ever  in my book.  No more flare ups.   No more having to refill wood trays every 20/30 mins.





Demosthenes9 said:


> I ditched the wood trays, chips and chunks and picked up a pair of 12 inch A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER's.    Best move ever  in my book.  No more flare ups.   No more having to refill wood trays every 20/30 mins.


I finally got my amnps in the mail yesterday
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and tried it in my Smoke Hollow!! It smoked Ok for about 30 min. then went out.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I relit it and about 30 min. it went out again.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I thought to myself, self you need to get this thing out in some fresh air so the propane don't burn up all the oxygen and put your AMNPS out. So I looked to my favorite forum {this one}  for the solution and sure enough there it was
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I made my first mod to the Smoke Hollow today.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I put a mailbox under my smoker with a 4" connecting duct between it and the bottom of the smoker and a 2" hole in the door of the mailbox. Loaded 1 row of pellets for the trial run, lit it with a torch. let it burn for about 10 min. while the smoker heated up. Blew the flame out, put it in the mailbox shut the door and had TBS for the last 2 1/2 hours. I think I will just go to walmart tomarrow and buy some play sand and fill up my wood boxes for thermal mass. It was a really easy mod because the drain in the middle bottom of the smoker for the drip tray is a perfect fit for the 4" flue pipe i bought at Menards.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 18, 2014)

ribrat said:


> The Wife gave me my Christmas present early. She Got Me a Smoke Hollow PS4400 propane smoker. i was looking for some input on simple mods to make it a better unit? Im thinkin at least a door seal gasket. Also wondering if there is any seasoning method better then others? any input is welcome. This is the first smoker ive owned. looking forward to all the great food i can pump out of it. Thanks.


I seasoned it according to the instructions: coat interior with vegetable oil, the run at 350 for an hour, with smoke and water. Mine went together flawlessly; I'm actually impressed. Doesn't appear to leak around door. I don't have any mods in mind, other than placing a can with a soldering iron and chips for cold smoking, or placing a 1500 watt hot plate next to the water pan for when I dont want to run propane.


----------



## ribrat (Feb 12, 2014)

image.jpg



__ ribrat
__ Feb 12, 2014


----------

